# [Solved] Drivers and Kernel help

## Luckmarine

I don't believe i have the correct drivers for graphics cards etc, can someone have a look at my .config and give me some suggestions on how to improve mybox  :Smile: 

.config - http://pastebin.com/CqXBxVF9

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 12)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 12)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 12)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 12)

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 12)

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 12)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 12)

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 12)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 3

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 4

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200b [GeForce GTX 275] (rev a1)

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

05:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3403

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

08:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

```

Hardware 

Intel Core i7 920 D0 Stepping (SLBEJ) 2.66GHz (Nehalem) (Socket LGA1366) - OEM

Asus P6T Intel X58 (Socket 1366) DDR3 Motherboard

Palit GeForce GTX 275 896MB GDDR3 PCI-Express Graphics Card

OCZ Reaper 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 PC3-14400 (1800MHz) Tri-Channel (OCZ3RPR1800LV6GK)

Western Digital SATA harddrives

I do have some applications such as vmware server 2 that require modules build into the kernel ill be making a note of before rebuilding if i have to.

thanks 

LuckmarineLast edited by Luckmarine on Sun Aug 01, 2010 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

```

----------

## Luckmarine

emerge --info 

```

Luckman-Box ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 31 Jul 2010 14:00:19 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cleartype cli corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd truetype type1 unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Thanks

Luckmarine

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luckmarine,

Post your

```
 lspci -k
```

that will tell us the drivers you are using now.

----------

## Luckmarine

```

Luckman-Box ~ #  lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 12)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836b

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 12)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 12)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 12)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 12)

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 12)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 12)

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 12)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8357

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 3

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 4

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: ata_piix, pata_acpi

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: ata_piix, pata_acpi

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200b [GeForce GTX 275] (rev a1)

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 824f

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

        Kernel modules: ahci

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 824f

        Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron

        Kernel modules: jmicron, pata_jmicron, pata_acpi

05:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3403

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8384

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

        Kernel modules: ohci1394

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82c6

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

08:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. WL-138G V2 802.11g WLAN PCI Card

        Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

        Kernel modules: ssb

```

Thanks 

Luckmarine

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luckmarine,

It all looks good except for

```
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200b [GeForce GTX 275] (rev a1) 
```

Which driver are you using in Xorg ?

You may not have a kernel module for your video card.

Best performance is obtained with nvidia-drivers but thats a closed source binary blob.

----------

## Luckmarine

im not sure how to check the Xorg driver :-/ i just installed it and let the default settings take effect. id like to try the close source drivers as ive just got crossover games working  :Very Happy:  which you helped me on also 

thanks again 

Luckmarine

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/make.conf

```

If you are new with Gentoo, I recommend that you use the desktop profile.

----------

## Luckmarine

```

 # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="AdobeFlash-10.1" 

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE=" truetype type1 cleartype corefonts jpeg png X mmx sse sse2"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

```

thanks 

Luckmarine

----------

## krinn

 *Luckmarine wrote:*   

> ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"
> ...

 

set ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware" (vesa if you use it) in your make.conf

You will avoid building many unused drivers for nothing.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

krinn,

VIDEO_CARDS="vmware" is only needed inside a VMware virtual machine.

I would use VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa" as that gives me all the drivers that will work the nVidia cards.

Luckmarine,

Look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, some of the lines there withh start with the name of the driver.

As you are going with the defualts, its probably NV, which is the nvidia maintained open source driver, that does not provide any 3d acceleration.

To use nvidia-drivers, the binary blob, you need to make an xorg.conf file, to tell Xorg to use the closed source driver.

----------

## Luckmarine

I have tried using Xorg --configure to generate a xorg.conf with no success it asks me to check var/log/Xorg.0.log 

http://pastebin.com/8gPzqTLd

i have emerge --update --deep world with a new make.conf, this was before running Xorg --configure

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="AdobeFlash-10.1"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE=" truetype type1 cleartype corefonts jpeg png X mmx sse sse2"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware"

```

any suggestions

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luckmarine,

Notice all the lines starting 

```
(II) NV(0)
```

this shows its using the nv driver.

My log starts 

```
[    85.256] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    85.258] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug  1 11:11:24 2010

[    85.267] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    85.269] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
```

Notice the Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" line, which is missing in your log file. 

You have  

```
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
```

so your xorg.conf is not being used.

You need to move it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... it will be in /root just now.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge nvidia-drivers

nvidia-xconfig
```

 generally gives optimal nvidia results.

Exception when nvidia/devs/user get xorg and nvidia drivers out of synchronization for some (or all) cards. Usually this gets highlighted in the ebuild output.

----------

## Luckmarine

startx complains about not finding the nvidea module  :-/ 

i have done the following 

emerge nvidia-drivers

nvidia-xconfig

ive checked the ispci -k and i see

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200b [GeForce GTX 275] (rev a1)

      Kernel modules: nvidia

Xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Thu Apr 22 20:35:23 PDT 2010

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

# Index:

#  ServerLayout

#  Vendor

#  InputDevice - Keyboard

#  InputDevice - Mouse

#  Device - Left

#  Device - Right

#  Monitor - Left

#  Monitor - Right

#  Screen - Left

#  Screen - Right

#  Files

#  Module

#  Extensions

#

#

# Notes:

#  Server Flags must go before Server Layout

# Server layout ties it all together

# Logitech Cordless Desktop EX110

# Logitech Cordless Optical Mouse

# Graphics device description

# Palit GeForce GTX 275 896MB 

# Device section is for the video card

# One section per head

# NEC MultiSync 24WMGX3

# File path names

# Dynamic module loading

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "SingleLayout"

    Screen      0  "CentreScreen" 0 0

    InputDevice    "LogitechEX110"

    InputDevice    "Logitech Cordless Optical Mouse"

    Option         "Xinerama" "On"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# These folders do not exist

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "int10"

# Module does not exist on disk  Load           "type1"

    Load           "vbe"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "LogitechEX110"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "uk"

    Option         "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        # 6 & 7 and 8 & 9 are on the sides of the mouse - and hard to press

    Identifier     "Logitech Cordless Optical Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        # ZAxis mapping is the scrolling. Exclude from list below

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

    Option         "Buttons" "9"

    Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 8 9"

        # 3 is the wheel click

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "NEC-MultiSync-24WMGX3"

    VendorName     "NEC"

    HorizSync       24.7 - 93.8

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

# More Options...

EndSection

Section "Device"

# For use after kernel upgrades kills nVidia proprietory

# Also turn off RightScreen

#    Driver         "nv"

#   PCI-Express 16x bus

# Appears as PCI:4 on other machines

#     BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"  this is AGP

        # Options...

    Identifier     "nVidia GeForce GTX 275"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 275"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   # Compositing manager

    Identifier     "CentreScreen"

    Device         "nVidia GeForce GTX 275"

    Monitor        "NEC-MultiSync-24WMGX3"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"

# Not needed on modern X servers   Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite"

    Option         "DPMS" "true"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1920x1200"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1680x1050"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

# Compositing manager for xcompmgr

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## DONAHUE

You now have VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa" ? If not, pls change.

```
emerge xorg-server $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

if 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

 produces no error

```
startx
```

 if crashes, picture of the crash screen posted at a photo site, url posted here may help

```
emerge wgetpaste portage-utils

wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log

lsmod | wgetpaste

eselect kernel list 
```

 post returned url's; does the kernel being booted in grub.conf match the active kernel (*) in the kernel list?Last edited by DONAHUE on Sun Aug 01, 2010 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luckmarine

xorg.log - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/244228/

lsmod - http://paste.pocoo.org/show/244229/

Luckman-Box ~ # eselect kernel list 

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 *

kool app btw

thanks 

Luckmarine

----------

## DONAHUE

late edit, if you haven't, pls

You now have VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa" ? If not, pls change.

```
emerge xorg-server $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

startx
```

----------

## DONAHUE

is this running in vmware or in a real install?

Was your kernel manual or genkernel?

----------

## krinn

are you still in the chroot ? because it's looks like the livecd list of module loaded.

----------

## Luckmarine

i used genkernel --menuconfig all so it might look similar to the live cd but this isnt a fresh build

xorg.log  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/244249/

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware nv vesa"

its a real install but has vmware server 2 on it

----------

## krinn

i think you forget to modprobe nvidia

also eselect opengl set nvidia

----------

## Luckmarine

Luckman-Box ~ # modprobe nvidia 

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

i have done modprobe nvidia without error :-/ recently

but not the second command "eselect opengl set nvidia"

----------

## DONAHUE

appears that the kernel version and the nvidia-drivers version are incompatible.

```
emerge -s nvidia-drivers
```

 shows what version available and installed?

----------

## Luckmarine

```

Luckman-Box ~ # emerge -s nvidia-drivers

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : nvidia-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 195.36.24

      Latest version installed: 195.36.24

      Size of files: 79,359 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

```

thanks

Luckmarine

----------

## DONAHUE

```
echo "=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/keywords

emerge nvidia-drivers xorg-server $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

modprobe -r nvidia # no such module message is ok

modprobe nvidia 

startx

```

I have kernel 2.6.34-r1 running with nvidia-drivers-195.36.31

perhaps you can get lucky also

----------

## Luckmarine

```

>>> Installing (21 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-11.0.1

 * Messages for package x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6:

 * You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.6

 * or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because

 * of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.

 * You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers

 * category using this command:

 * emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.24:

 * 

 * /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/build/System.map not found.

 * You must manually update the kernel module dependencies using depmod.

 * 

 * 

 * /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/build/System.map not found.

 * You must manually update the kernel module dependencies using depmod.

```

i do get this as a warning could this be connected to my issue ?

----------

## Luckmarine

seems this problem already been looked into. gonna try this and if it works ill mark as solved 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-420382-start-0.html

Thanks All for you help  :Smile: 

----------

## Luckmarine

 :Very Happy:   nvidia driver up and running   :Very Happy: 

lspci -k | grep nvidia

```
 

      Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

```

----------

## DONAHUE

do you have any recollection of running gcc-config between building the kernel and now?

was the fix 

```
emerge module-init-tools
```

 or 

```
depmod
```

 or

 both

 or 

```
genkernel --oldconfig all
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Luckmarine,

Your message means the nvidia kernel module is loaded. It does not mean that Xorg is actually using it.

Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log

You should have lots of lines starting with NVIDIA now, where they used to say NV

----------

